# Holdridge 4d Radii Cutter



## wrmiller (Aug 25, 2015)

Been wanting one of these for quite a while, and finally found a pristine set that appears to be only missing a few allen wrenches.


----------



## Franko (Aug 25, 2015)

That looks pretty spiffy, Bill.


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 25, 2015)

Nice score.


----------



## wrmiller (Aug 25, 2015)

George Wilson (one of our mods) has a 8D and really likes it but suggested the 4D would better fit a 13" swing lathe. I think being able to do a 4" radius is probably big enough.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Aug 25, 2015)

I picked up one at a garage sale, wont say how much I paid it would be mean.


----------



## hman (Aug 26, 2015)

Wowsers!  That's a downright purdy one.  Congratulations!


----------



## wrmiller (Aug 26, 2015)

Going to need some more aluminum rounds to practice on.


----------



## george wilson (Aug 27, 2015)

Have you ever seen one of those goblets made with a Holdridge? Machinists used to make them out of a solid bar of brass,sometimes 5" or more in diameter,then get them silver plated. No telling how much brass was wasted on such projects. I'm sure they were made in a large shop where there wasn't too much supervision. And,the machinist didn't pay for the brass!

In fact,one of those might be seen in the manual,I think,though it's been many years since I saw a Holdridge manual.

Congrats on getting such a pristine outfit!! Looks like it was never used,or maybe used once and carefully put away!

You could make a ball base for an all position vise with that. I ought to make one for my wife's jewelry business.


----------



## wrmiller (Aug 27, 2015)

I've not seen those goblets. I saw something a long time ago about 'spinning' thin aluminum to make stuff like that. Would that work with brass?

And I'm going to need some help here George, I'm not visualizing what you mean by a ball base or how it would be used. Sounds neat though.


----------



## Franko (Aug 27, 2015)

I think he means a large ball head vise, usually used for engraving, Bill.


----------



## wrmiller (Aug 27, 2015)

Oh, an engravers vise! Thanks Franko, I was considering buying one of those a while back to use for doing metal work/checkering on small pieces.

Adding one more thing to the ToDo list...


----------



## george wilson (Aug 28, 2015)

Look up the bases for Versa Vises(I think). They are small hobby vises that have a stalk beneath them,terminating in a ball. The ball goes into a socket which has a lever to tighten it. You can tilt the vise into any angle and lock the base.

I can't be sure of the correct name of this vise. It might be the Pan vise.

Woodcraft used to also sell a more robust unit for wood carvers. You screwed your carving onto the flat platform atop the unit,and could tilt the carving to any angle to carve statues,etc.. Perhaps google tilting carver's vise?

P.S.: I just Googled some. Look up Bessey Hobby Vise. It is a small example of a ball base tilting vise.


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 10, 2015)

Hey George! Do you mind if I ask you some questions about how to setup and operate this thing? I think I have the radius setting figured out, in that the reference flats are .5" from rotational centerline, and adding the .5" ground bar that the depth gauge sets on means the gauge is 1" from rotational centerline right? So I'm basically reading the depth gauge in reverse?

Oh, and you weren't kidding about the heft/stoutness of this thing. I can't imagine the size of a 8D, let alone a 12D. That thing probably weighs 50 lbs.

And I'm not really sure what to do with the 30 and 45 degree offset bits? I guess I can just try 'em and see what they do. Oh, and I'm putting another pic up of the set (I cleaned it up a bit, and it even has the little aluminum bit support under the trap door) because I wanted to point out the two aluminum pieces next to the shallow yoke and ask what/how to use them? The pieces on the right have a graduated dial sitting within another piece, which I 'assume' is to turn radii to a specific degree setting? Does this mount on top around the vertical part of the handle?

I have NO idea what the piece next to it is for.

I would pay good money to find a manual for this thing...


----------



## brav65 (Sep 10, 2015)

Nice score Bill. I love figuring out how to use cool items like that.


----------



## buffdan (Sep 10, 2015)

wrmiller19 said:


> Hey George! Do you mind if I ask you some questions about how to setup and operate this thing? I think I have the radius setting figured out, in that the reference flats are .5" from rotational centerline, and adding the .5" ground bar that the depth gauge sets on means the gauge is 1" from rotational centerline right? So I'm basically reading the depth gauge in reverse?
> 
> Oh, and you weren't kidding about the heft/stoutness of this thing. I can't imagine the size of a 8D, let alone a 12D. That thing probably weighs 50 lbs.
> 
> ...


That piece is to hold the tool bits at proper angle(s) when sharpening them.
I don't think there is a "manual" for it.


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 10, 2015)

buffdan said:


> That piece is to hold the tool bits at proper angle(s) when sharpening them.
> I don't think there is a "manual" for it.



Are you referring to the hex-shaped piece on the left? That would explain why the bore is not centered in the piece. Thanks.

George spoke of seeing a manual a long time ago. I think. I hope.


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 10, 2015)

brav65 said:


> Nice score Bill. I love figuring out how to use cool items like that.



This is a complete 4D set, with some of the pieces never having been used. And it looks like it was very well cared for. Except for the box. Uncoated wood has dried out to the point that some pieces are starting to de-laminate. This thing is quite the horse (read Big Heavy Sucker). George said they are very rigid, and I believe him. This thing is so well made that if you hold your finger over the hole the bit slides into the bit won't go in because of the trapped air. Very snug yet smooth fit. The rest of this thing is put together the same way. Things slide/rotate, but there is no perceptible slop or looseness anywhere. Wow.


----------



## buffdan (Sep 10, 2015)

buffdan said:


> That piece is to hold the tool bits at proper angle(s) when sharpening them.
> I don't think there is a "manual" for it.


Correct, the hex shaped piece


----------



## petertha (Apr 26, 2016)

I found this manual/info on-line FWIW.
I just wish I could find a nice, used 4D like you guys scored!


----------



## petertha (Apr 26, 2016)

One more from the Holdridge website


----------



## Chippy (May 7, 2016)

"And I'm not really sure what to do with the 30 and 45 degree offset bits? I guess I can just try 'em and see what they do. Oh, and I'm putting another pic up of the set (I cleaned it up a bit, and it even has the little aluminum bit support under the trap door) because I wanted to point out the two aluminum pieces next to the shallow yoke and ask what/how to use them? The pieces on the right have a graduated dial sitting within another piece, which I 'assume' is to turn radii to a specific degree setting? Does this mount on top around the vertical part of the handle?

I have NO idea what the piece next to it is for.

*I would pay good money to find a manual for this thing...*

View attachment 110503

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]"







The only manual/instructions available, is what you see printed on the inside of the lid.

Sorry no checks, cash only. LOL


----------

